# Gilchrist Papers from NIST



## Irons (Mar 13, 2016)

http://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/jres/30/jresv30n2p89_A1b.pdf

http://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/jres/12/jresv12n3p291_A2b.pdf


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 13, 2016)

Irons said:


> http://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/jres/30/jresv30n2p89_A1b.pdf





> RESEARCH PAPER RP655
> Part of Bureau of Standards Journal of Research, vol. 12, March 1934
> METHODS FOR THE SEPARATION OF PLATINUM, PALLADIUM,
> RHODIUM, AND IRIDIUM FROM ONE ANOTHER
> ...





Irons said:


> http://nvlpubs.nist.gov/nistpubs/jres/12/jresv12n3p291_A2b.pdf





> RESEARCH PAPER RP1519
> Part of Journal of Research of the National Bureau of Standards, Volume 30, February 1943
> ANALYTICAL SEPARATIONS BY MEANS OF CONTROLLED
> HYDROLYTIC PRECIPITATION
> By Raleigh Gilchrist


I would like to add to that later paper with this document I found a week ago. It's a bit more down to practical application for waste treatment.
https://web.archive.org/web/20150318234441/http://cpe.njit.edu/dlnotes/che685/cls06-2.pdf


> Precipitation of Heavy Metals from Wastewaters
> NJIT
> By Piero M. Armenante



Göran


----------

